#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  OFM help

## naama

Hi engineers I have just stared as resevoir engineer , so could you send me books about OFM softwear as much as you can 
thaks indeed to my emil 


naama2003@yahoo.comSee More: OFM help

----------


## reservoir_engineer

hiiiii friend
pls check your email
regards,
________________
Reservoir_engineer

----------


## abdul.haseeb

You may Also download by follow the link below:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,
Haseeb

----------


## ginozky

> You may Also download by follow the link below:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



please no valid link can upload in other server thanks

----------


## Bang Gaol

Can somebody upload it again? The link goes to error.

----------


## abdul.haseeb

> Can somebody upload it again? The link goes to error.



Try This link to have learning material for OFM... My iam is to share knowlege with other people.
Please share with others who really need of it.

Regards,
Haseeb

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

